# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Ubuntu First Boot Video (Like Mac OS X)

## AlexMono94

You may have seen the videos which play when you first boot up Mac OS X. Well I think Ubuntu needs something similar so I came up with this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSOPFd67Gv4

Tell me what you think!  :Guitar: 

EDIT: Languages (in order of appearence):

English
French
German
Zulu
Swedish
Turkish
Norwegian
Portugeuse
Greek
Korean
Finnish
Polish
Dutch
Chinese
Russian

----------


## damis648

> You may have seen the videos which play when you first boot up Mac OS X. Well I think Ubuntu needs something similar so I came up with this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSOPFd67Gv4
> 
> Tell me what you think!


I was just thinking this same thing the other day! I completely agree, it would make the intro into Ubuntu even more friendly. It could say welcome, ask a few questions, and show how things work in Ubuntu (application installing, stuff like that). I like it! Anybod here think they can pull something a bit more original? I mean, nothing wrong with this one, except it's kinda boring and it uses the music from the OS X 10.3 intro.

EDIT: Here are the OS X intros for any extra inspiration:

----------


## Crafty Kisses

> You may have seen the videos which play when you first boot up Mac OS X. Well I think Ubuntu needs something similar so I came up with this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSOPFd67Gv4
> 
> Tell me what you think!


That actually looks pretty good, good job.

----------


## AlexMono94

> I was just thinking this same thing the other day! I completely agree, it would make the intro into Ubuntu even more friendly. It could say welcome, ask a few questions, and show how things work in Ubuntu (application installing, stuff like that). I like it! Anybod here think they can pull something a bit more original? I mean, nothing wrong with this one, except it's kinda boring and it uses the music from the OS X 10.3 intro.
> 
> EDIT: Here are the OS X intros for any extra inspiration:


I know it's boring, unoriginal and uses the Panther music but I was just trying to demonstrate what this could look like.

----------


## Merk42

Being simple is nice, one of the things that always prevents videos being included is "only so much space on the disc".

While I do like the idea of something happening when you first boot, it's entirely too much like OS X where it would give the user the first impression all Linux/Ubuntu does is copy other ideas.

----------


## MadsRH

I think Ubuntu needs something like this too. Your video is fine, but nowhere near as slick as Apples. So for it to be included in Ubuntu it needs an update, but as a draft it's great  :Smile: 

And of course the video shouldn't use the Hardy wallpaper for Intrepid  :Wink: 

*
//MadsRH*

----------


## Hire

Very nice, I think Ubuntu need some simple Eyecandy like this  :Smile:

----------


## SphereCat1

This is a really good idea, but it'll need some work before it gets included...

I'll see what I can come up with.  :Smile: 
SphereCat1

----------


## Siberia

Looking good so far, if implemented, just make sure it's skippable.

----------


## Crafty Kisses

> Looking good so far, if implemented, just make sure it's skippable.


Yes! That's exactly what I was thinking.  :Smile:

----------


## MadsRH

Cleck this out:
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=afXWczd_MFA 

It has got to be a Linux user that made this, but who?
I would love to contact him regarding a Ubuntu first-boot video. Perhaps *AlexMono94* and the unknown creator could work together?


And of cource the MAC version:
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=pn9E_A...eature=relatedhttp://es.youtube.com/watch?v=pn9E_A...eature=related
*
//MadsRH*

----------


## MadsRH

Perhaps someone could do a video for the UbuntuFreeCultureShowcase? NO videos has been added yet!!! 

*
//MadsRH*

----------


## jjmono987

Nice video man i like it but i dont want to do it to mine too much to do. :LOL:

----------


## michaelbogardus

Good luck getting the rights to Eple by Royksopp.

----------


## matdombrock

Hey, sounds cool to me. That mock up was a little unoriginal though. I would love to get involved! PM me if you want.

----------


## Bertzored

Found this Ubuntu Studio clip on youtube. Some more inspiration: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2UONms0VNw

----------


## Crafty Kisses

I really like the KDE one, nice job and keep it up!  :Smile:

----------


## Joe_Bishop

I love kde clip too as well as ubuntu studio.
I think the music in genuine Ubuntu clip should be similar to the one in Civilization IV main menu.

----------


## Joe_Bishop

You can listen it here: http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=AlwVsUHahPw

----------


## Gutt

> Found this Ubuntu Studio clip on youtube. Some more inspiration: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2UONms0VNw


This one is great  :KDE Star:  . Just love how it's done.

----------


## Joe_Bishop

Although, it's best if the music will change: china, india, arabic, russian, french, german, english etc.

----------


## Steveway

This won't get included into Ubuntu. There isn't any space left on the disk to put a more or less useless video on it.

----------


## Joe_Bishop

Idea: There is rotating globe, china, india, etc. There is a text in local language. When switching to another country the text is changed to another. Music should smoothly change too.

----------


## teolemon

The size issue:
-Hopefully at least on pre-installs and on DVDs. 
-We can do it in vector or dynamically generated (would be awesome if we could just do that)

The technical thing is: 
-how to display a video before GDM
-at which point of the boot is it feasible (X? before X ?)
-how to display it only during first boot ?

Another attempt at a Ubuntu 1st boot video (not by me)
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=HSOPFd67Gv4

Do you know if there's any Ubuntu Brainstorm Idea about this ?
Do you know any GDM/X wizard who could help ?

----------


## kamitsukai

I was thinking of the install disc checking if your connected to the internet and then downloading it ready to play at first boot, this would solve the size issue

i personally cant see this be integrated into the downloadable iso's but maybe on a dell preinstalled with ubuntu like on there new netbooks...

----------


## teolemon

The video used for MacOSX Leopard is 44 MB in .mov format.
It's definitely heavy. At the same time, Leopard is preinstalled and only uses installs DVDs to reinstall.

Edit: I've posted a bug against Gnome GDM about integrating a video before GDM on 1st boot.

----------

